# How Toxic is Cerium Oxide?



## ShermanGirl (Feb 6, 2010)

I've got a 180 gallon I'm breaking down to change gravel. While empty I'm wanting to try to polish out a few scratches. Since I can't move it, I won't be able to flush out every grain of the oxide. Rinse and siphon is my only option. Will there be a threat to my fish when I reintroduce?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.newportglass.com/amscerx.htm is the Material Safety Data Sheet. I think I wouldn't worry about tiny amounts left in the tank. It would be isolated at the bottom, under the substrate anyway. It does look like it would be a good idea to wear a mask when using it to polish the glass.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Just let the tank dry after the polish and wipe clean/vacuum, etc....


----------

